
Zuckerberg Wants Facebook to Build a Mind-Reading Machine - headalgorithm
https://www.wired.com/story/zuckerberg-wants-facebook-to-build-mind-reading-machine/
======
Yuval_Halevi
They could just use my girlfriend instead

